# Modul-Fehlermeldungen und falsche Charakter bei SMB-Mounts

## UFO-waRhawK

Also, beim booten kriege ich ein paar Modul-Fehlermeldungen, und zwar:

...

Mounting Network Filesystems... [OK]

modprobe: modprobe: Can't locate module nls_437

...

Setting system clock to hardware clock [Local Time]... [OK]

modprobe: modprobe: Can't locate module /dev/rtc

modprobe: modprobe: Can't locate module /dev/misc/rtc

...

Bisher konnte ich kein größeres Fehlverhalten feststellen, da ich eigentlich finde dass mein Sys schon ziemlich gut läuft. Aber vielleicht haben diese Meldungen was mit folgendem Problem zu tun:

Was mir auch unangenehm auffällt, ist, dass die Filenames meiner SMB-Mounts (Win2K Server/NTFS) keine Umlaute etc. beinhalten, sondern stattdessen irgendwelche Sonderzeichen (meisten nen Kästchen *g*). Lokale Mounts (auch NTFS) dagegen zeigen die Namen korrekt an, auch mit Umlauten!

Irgendwelche Ideen?

----------

## hopfe

Damit die Umlaute richtig  umgesetzt werden, mußt du in deiner /etc/samba/smb.conf folgendes eintragen.

```
[global]            

        client code page = 850

        character set = ISO8859-1 
```

Um den Fehler mit den Modul ("nls") weg zu bekommen, mußt du deinen Kernel  die notwendigen Codepages hinzufügen. Diese findest du im menuconfig 

```
Filesytems --->

         Native Language Support  ---> 
```

----------

## CptnCrunch

Halloechen!

Das Problem mit den Modules habe ich auch. Du hast sicherlich letztens ein

emerge getaetigt und Dir ne neue 'glibc' geholt (neben vielen anderen Updates). Genau das ist der Knackpunkt. Diese freigegebene glibc war buggy und wurde wieder zurueck gezogen. Dumme Sache. Diese Info hatte ich in einem englischen Beitrag gefunden.

Uwe

----------

## MasterOfMagic

ehm diese can't locate modules ist eher ein kernel problem ist denn im kernel unterstützung drinnen für die jeweiligen locales?

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## UFO-waRhawK

Also das mit dem nls_437 habe ich gelöst...

Was die smb.conf-Einträge angeht... Ich benutze kein SAMBA?!?

----------

## hakan

öhm, wie habt ihr denn die umlaute der NTFS(lokal)  partitionen dazu gekriegt sich zu zeigen?

Ich habe im Kernel UTF8, NLS isot-xxxx 15 und 1 aktiviert.

Was mache ich falsch?

----------

## lolli78

hallo,

das hier: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=129225 schonmal durchgelesen?

lorenz

----------

## hakan

hab mal durchgeschaut und verusucht die codepage manuell anzugeben, hat aber nix gebracht.

ich benutze nicht den standard kernel ntfs treiber, sonder cpative-ntfs (damit ich auch schreiben kann).

es geht bei mir also nicht um samba, sondern um das lokale mounten mittels fstab.

----------

## lolli78

hallo,

oh, jetzt hab ich eine kreis-referenz angelegt...

lorenz.

----------

## hakan

Hm, hast du keine ahnung, wie ich das problem in den griff kriege?

habe noch ein paar andere threads durchgearbeite und in einem stand das es nicht möglich ist, wenn man unicode verwendet. ich hoffe das stimmt nicht.

----------

## hakan

Mit dem Kernel-Modul NTFS werden auch die Umlaute der Dateien auf den NTFS Partitionen korrekt dargestellt. Es schein also ein Problem des captive-ntfs Treibers zu sein. Ich habe die statische Version vond er HP heruntergeladen. Ich vermute das es damit zusammenhängt. Mal schauen, was sich da ändern läßt.

----------

